# 40k Dreadnought, tech priest and 3 spacemarine costume build 2013



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi All, New to this forum

I have been posting updates on the dakka dakka forums

I have started to build a dreadnought, tech Preist and three ultra marines for the 2013 carnivals. Below is a picture to give you an idea of what is in store. 

1: The dread will have 10 speakers, so the dreadnought can speak to the crowd and give orders to the Ultramarines with me. 

2: The dreadnought will have an Assualt cannon that spins with a radio control car motor with lights in the tubes so it can be seen at night. 

3: Missile launcher will have 8 speakers acting as missiles to hide them in the costume. 

4: A 4ft banner on top to make the dreadnought 12ft high, this should give good size to my kids playing the space marines. 

5: It will be 2 metres wide and 1 metre deep. 

This has already been started, photos Below. 

This will be updated as I get more info on the carnivals that the Dreadnought will enter weather permiting. 

Confirmed Carnivals so far more to be added: 

South brent Saturday 29th June 2013 
Newton Abott Saturday 13th July 2013 
Dawlish 16th August 2013 
Bridgwater 2nd November 2103 

other carnivals that have not confirmed dates that We will enter. 

Ottery st Mary 
Honiton 
Topsham 
Colyton 
Seaton 
Sidmouth 

Last year I was a demon and here is a link to the video I made. 




 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Carnival story and setup 

The dreadnought is in command of the marines in the carnival as they have been fighting for some time and have lost alot of men. 
So A rag tag bunch are left fighting there way back to the drop point and killing all that stands in there way.The crowd will sometimes act as the enemy, 
even though they dont know it untill they are faced with it. 

Full list of Dreadnought speech/lines/effects that it can say or do so far are as follows: 

Judging before the carnival 

Introduction talk. 

This lays down the basic 40k space Marine background as the judges may not know about wahammer 40,000 
and gives more impact, scope and points aiding a 1st place. 

Assault Cannon and missile laungher firing effects to date. 
S 
1: Assault cannon long burst sound effect 
2: Assault cannon med Burst sound effect 
3: Assault cannon Short burst with reloading sounds. 
4: Missile launcher one rocket firing with loud explosion effects 
5: multi rockets firing effects 
6: one long rocket noise shooting distant target effect. 

Quotes then Firing effect after. 
These are quick quotes then shoot at the crowd, giving quick fire fun. 
QS 
1: Purge the unclean, Leave none standing. 
2: Fall before the emporers chosen. 
3: Saver your last breath as you fall before my fury. 
4: Eat Titanium!!! 

Longer crowd interaction Quotes with firing. 
G 

1: Hostile forces sighted,ingadgeing the enemy, they shall feel the emporers will. shoot weapons 
2: Sensors detect hostile forces, heresy will not go unpunished, proceed with extreme measures, Assault cannon activated. Shoot. 
3: Multiple enemy infantry detected, extreme measures authorised, assault cannon online. Shoot 
4: Hostile ork Horde spotted, bring Assault cannon online, eat titanium, greenskins. Shoot. 
5: Enemy tank spotted, they shall feel my fury, bring missile lauchers online, Fire rockets. 

After firing speech 

1: Targets eliminated, roger that command! moving to sector 410, dreadnought out. 

General Quotes with no firing effects 

1: All hail the emperor!!! 
2: Even in death I still serve. 
3: We are steel, we are doom, we are more than mortal, we are! the ultra marines the adeptus astates of the 41st millenium. We have... No fear. 
4: while I stand and draw breath, The emporers will shall be done. 
5: I send chaos back to the warp, and bring truth and justice to this planet. 
6: There is no dishonor in trembling in fear at the sight of the likes of me. 
7: Breathing, this is the dreadnought breathing without speech. 

Crowd and float control 

1: For health and safety reasons, please keep to a mininum safe distance, ultramarines dreadnought out. 
2: For health and safety reasons, please stand clear of the dreadnought. 
3: Please give generously, it is the emporers will. 
Interaction Commands to the space marines from the dreadnought. 
I 
1: Space marines,Advance on the enemy, take out those positions. It is the emporers will. All hail the emporer!! 
2: Incoming hostile forces detected Space marines, Adapted defensive positions. Stand clear of forward weaponry. 
3: Space marines, reateat to my position, we shall hold the heretics here. 
4: Space marines, follow me I shall lead you to victory. 
5: Space marines! assault with me into the breach, we shall have victory this day. show heresy and chaos no mercy. CHARGE..!!!!! 

That is the list so far, it will grow a bit more to give the dreadnought more scope and life. Any input welcomed. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

The five costumes I have to make are below,just click the picture to make it bigger.I have until June to make all five. 
The picture is the closest I could find to give you an idea of what is instore. The space marines will not have helmets. 
The tech preist may have an bionic eye of some kind and a white robe a bit like the one in the photo. 

The dreadnought and the tech priest will enter the carnival as walking pairs. the three kids in there class. 

If any one is interested in Joining any of the carnivals listed above, You need a costume you made yourself and get an entry from nearer the time. 
If you have not seen bridgwater carnival, its a sight to behold and to enter it is even better. 
For now we have to prepare, lots of fun to come. 

Plugg 

Space Marine Dreadnought 

Standing three times the height of a man, these towering war machines bare powerful weapons and are as lethal at range as in close assault. A chapter's Dreadnoughts are treasured relics, only awoken in great need. Encased inside every Dreadnought, lies a mighty space marine hero, who has suffered grievous wounds in battle, saved only by his interment. 

The Hellfire Dreadnought replaces the standard Dreadnought Powerfist with a Missile Launcher, trading its close combat ability for long-range, anti-vehicle firepower. The advantage of the Dreadnought's Missile Launcher over its Space Marine equivalent is that it is capable of moving at full speed whilst still laying down a barrage of missiles. Hellfire Dreadnoughts are usually referred to as Fire Support Dreadnoughts. The Hellfire Dreadnought's Missile Launcher carries up to 8 Krak Missiles that are capable of causing severe damage to enemy vehicles, and unlike the Missile Launchers carried by Space Marine infantry, the Dreadnought is fully capable of firing accurately whilst moving. The Hellfire Dreadnought can use any weapon in the Astartes Armoury other than a Dreadnought Close Combat Weapon or another Missile Launcher as its other weapon arm. A Dreadnought using either of those two configurations will be classified as either a standard Mars Pattern Dreadnought or a Mortis Dreadnought, respectively. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
"Whilst we stand, we fight. Whilst we fight, we prevail. Nothing shall stay our wrath." 

—Marneus Calgar, Master of the Ultramarines 

The Ultramarines are considered one of the strongest and most honoured of all the Space Marine Chapters in the Imperium of Man, and were responsible for almost single-handedly holding the Imperium together after the Horus Heresy. Highly disciplined and courageous warriors, the Ultramarines have remained true to the teachings of their Primarch Roboute Guilliman for 10,000 standard years. The Ultramarines were originally the XIII Space Marine Legion before the reforms that initiated the Second Founding and reshaped the Imperium after the Heresy on the orders of Guilliman himself. 

The name "Ultramarines" is a nod to both the Chapter's standing amongst the other Space Marine Chapters and their role as the source for the gene-seed of more Chapters of Astartes than any of the other former First Founding Legions combined. The culture of the Ultramarines is loosely themed upon the culture of Old Earth's ancient Roman Empire, as exemplified in their Astartes' pseudo-Latin names and their strict adherence to the Codex Astartes, as well as the society of their homeworld of Macragge and the Chapter's method of recruitment. The Ultramarines directly rule the sector of space in the Eastern Fringe known as Ultramar as a fief of the Imperium and their Chapter Master is also considered the Lord of Macragge and the Master of Ultramar. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

   
Me and one of the kids last year in carnival 
   
This is the picture of the plan for the carnival 2013 season 
   
This is what it is like in a carnival, I am the demon in the middle of the picture. 
   
Here is a video I made to explain the project in a bit more detail so you understand better about it. Here is a link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH2xQ7R86x4


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Not sure if this really belongs in the fluff section, but on the one portion of this which has fluff in it:



> The name "Ultramarines" is a nod to both the Chapter's standing amongst the other Space Marine Chapters and their role as the source for the gene-seed of more Chapters of Astartes than any of the other former First Founding Legions combined.


Wrong. They're called Ultramarines because they hail from Ultramar. Where did you pick that line up about their name being ultra because they are implied to be above all the other chapters. Please tell me that's not in a codex by Ward. But again, not the case, they were called Ultramarines when the were a Legion, when there were no chapters(not 40k chapters anyway) and where the other Astartes were Legions as well, none above the rest.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Moved to Cosplay,LARP and Re-enactment

Well plugg this is going to one hell of a project in the timescale you have stated, from what you have done of the dread so far it's going to be impressive.

I look forward to seeing your progress as you move towards your goal.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Not sure if this really belongs in the fluff section, but on the one portion of this which has fluff in it:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They're called Ultramarines because they hail from Ultramar. Where did you pick that line up about their name being ultra because they are implied to be above all the other chapters. Please tell me that's not in a codex by Ward. But again, not the case, they were called Ultramarines when the were a Legion, when there were no chapters(not 40k chapters anyway) and where the other Astartes were Legions as well, none above the rest.


 it isn't in the space marine codex by ward that they are better than the other chapters (or not directly anyway  ) but it does say there are more chapters from the ultramarines gene seed something like half of the marine chapters are of ultramarine descent (I think)


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 28/12/2012*

Well its nearly the new year and I have until Mid June to finish all 5 costumes. 

Went into the garage and set to work again, here is what I did. 

   
I did the Hinges where the marine door is, where he was entomed, I am happy with the detail. The weight is kept down and as its only detailing its made from bolsa wood. It looks heavy but its not. 
   
So this is what we are looking at so far. 
   
I am thinking of putting a few of these on the dreadnought.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

The dreadnought itself looks amazing, however the sounds have a bit to be desired. Specifically the missiles and the assault cannon, the missiles dont have a decent exposion and the assault cannon sounds way too wimpy.

If you want i could send you a sound file of a heavy bolter firing, which may sound a bit more like it.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

AMazing work mate, really looking forward to the end result


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

Update 29/12/12 ​ 
   
 
   
I have been looking at markings and detailing for the dreadnought, also starting looking at ideas for the other costumes that I have to make. Here are some things I have found and like the look of around the net.  
   
This is where Some of the logos will go on my dreadnought.The eagle I liked, not sure if its a dreadnought one? 
   
Missile launcher, I think the logo looks good placed here. 
   
And here on the assault cannon. 
   
Soon will be time to start thinking about the techpreist and the ultramarines. My three marines will have no helmets as kids will not keep a helmet on for more than five mins at a time. 
   
I just thought this pic was so cool!!! so had to show you. 
   
Another Marine without a helmet.They must think thier heads are bullet proof or something   
   
I liked the look of these well painted figures. 
   
This is a nice dreadnought 
   
Ultra marine, again with no helmet. 
   
Strange looking dreadnought. 
   
Me and the girlfriend as demons at last years carnival. 
   
The press taking a photo of us. I will do some more work on the dreadnought soon. Need to get some more supplies for it.


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

khrone forever said:


> The dreadnought itself looks amazing, however the sounds have a bit to be desired. Specifically the missiles and the assault cannon, the missiles dont have a decent exposion and the assault cannon sounds way too wimpy.
> 
> If you want i could send you a sound file of a heavy bolter firing, which may sound a bit more like it.


Yes please I would be happy with any sound effects you have.

Paul


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> AMazing work mate, really looking forward to the end result


Thank you my friend.


----------



## chilledmonkeybrains (Sep 6, 2012)

Very interested to see the results from this one, Plugg! All the best!


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 29/12/12*

I got some more supplies and started work.    
I finished both sides of the main body and put the trim on to hide the joins. The main body is now nearly ready for the black undercoat spray paint. Now to start the weapon arms.


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 30/12/12*

Started to put the black undercoat on today and also I have started on the missile launcher weapon sponson. 

The top of the dreadnought is not done yet because I have to leave space for the people who are helping 
me install the lights. I have to base coat black and then the blue so all the spraying is done before doing the lights. 
It has to be done in order as we do not want to spray over the lights. Then dry brushing and highlighting the angles. 
I do not wish the dreadnought to be totally blus as it will be to boring so elected to add some gold, like the eagles 
and the exhausts. Thinking of painting it like a figure like you see in games workshop. 
   
I have not fully coated it in one go because it will run if I put on to much at once.


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 30/12/12*

I have now got the Missile launcher heavy weapon for Daisy,one of the children. 

   
Missile launcher for one of the kids. Adaption will be done to make it look more 40k like.


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 31/12/12*

I went into town today and got four cans for 3.60 each, normally they are £8-£9 a can. As we all know spray paints are not cheap, I have got to spray the big dreadnought and 3 marine costumes. 
So I have to keep the cost down. The colour I got below is maybe a bit dark as you can see, but will have to do as they do not do the correct colour. I will dry brush the costumes with a lighter blue 
to give it some depth and some highlighting. If the colour is two dark it will be harder for people to see it in the carnival, so have to compromise between the correct ultramaine colour and what 
works in a carnival. 
Now the man in the games workshop gave his opinon on the colour of lights I need to use on my costume. I thought blue lights, but he said I should use yellow or red for ultramarines as I 
already have the blue covered with the spray paint so I will take his advice. 
Today I put some more black undercoat on the dreadnought and did some more work on the sponsons (weapon arms).  
Base spray paint colour for dread and three marines


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 31/12/12*

Now the back of the Dreadnought and the leg needs to be done.I like the back of this dreadnought in the pic below. 
I will see what I can do to build it into my costume. I have some ideas, it will be interesting. 

 
Rear design. see what we can do.


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 1/1/13*

Happy New Year all followers. 

Six months and 28 days till my first carnival, South Brent on sat June 29th. I am on schedule to finish the 5 costumes on time at the moment : ).. 
I have not let the girlfriend see the build as I would like her to get the wow factor when I am done. There is a chap who has done the carnivals for many years 
and has won everything and I am out to win this year, with this costume. My girlfriend does not think I can knock him off the top spot and get 1st place on most 
of the carnivals we enter. I am hoping to do about 21 carnivals south devon and east devon and prove her wrong. 

I have done some more work this morning, and here is the updated pictures for you. 
 
Bolts holes have been added for the lights. 
 
More work has been done to the back. Undercoating now in black.


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 1/1/13*

This evening I had a go at designing the legs for the dreadnought, so here it is. 


   
I am not a artist, but you get the idea.


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 2/1/13*

I had a go at designing the front view this morning before work. Any other ideas welcome. 
Yes.. back to work oh joy.  
An idea for the front of the legs.


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 2/1/13*

I have been starting to spray paint the blue on the front of the dreadnought, pic below.  
Blue starting to go on. 
 
This looks like it might suit for part of my girlfriends costume. looks a bit like something the adeptus may have worn. 
 
Shoulder logo for the adeptus costume and a ultra logo for the other shoulder


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 3/1/2013*

I have started to do the Missile launcher sponson, This will beable to move up and down. 
In the carnival I will not move it much, but the option is there if needed.  
Start of the Missile launcher sponson. Support 10mmx10mm battons on. 
 
Rear of the dreadnought has had a coat of blue basecoat.


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 4/1/2013*

As I am building the missile launcher sponson I thought I would show you the speakers in a bit more detail. 
There will be eight on the missile launcher and 2 near the assault cannon on the other side of the costume. 
 
Standard speakers x8 for the missile launcher 
 
Extra base speakers x 2 more expensive. 
 
The Speakers .Extra base speaker is the one at the bottom right


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 5/1/2013*

Its Saturday and more time spent on the project, Dry brushed the rear of the dreadnought and glazed it to bring the colours together more. 
I think it looks dull and boring if its just one colour on a flat surface. We are not painting a wall here, but a machine of war that is in combat 
in a dusty enviroment where explosions have been going off near by and falling buildings so its not going to be clean looking. There is only war. 
It also gives it more life and is easier to see in the darkness of the carnival. 
I also have been working on one of the insignias that will go onto the costume, Pictures below. 




 
mounting board was used to make the insignia. 
 
Now has been sprayed gold, This will go onto the back of the dreadnought. 
 
Blue drybrush is put on to give depth and battle worn look, dreads are relics and have been about for a while. 
 
Time to put on the glaze to bring the colours closer together. 
 
Galze added, its hard to see here but the colours are closer together and a haze of shine too. 
 
view of the rear of the dreadnought 
 
As you can see it adds more character to the costume, Looks like a giant figure you would paint. 
 
The effect looks cool from a distance where the crowd are going to be in the carnival.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

That is really amazing. Looks great. How long have you been working on this stuff? When are you thinking it will be completed? Apologies if I missed it somewhere.


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

WaLkAwaY said:


> That is really amazing. Looks great. How long have you been working on this stuff? When are you thinking it will be completed? Apologies if I missed it somewhere.


My goal is to Complete 5 costumes by mid June.

In order:
dreadnought
Tech priest
Devestator Marine
then the two other marines 

Paul


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 6/1/13*

Sunday morning, So got some time before I go to a poker tournament. 
If I get knocked out early I will do some more. 

I did some work on the rear of the dreadnought and on the missile launcher sponson. 
   
Now the glaze is fully dry, It looks just how I wanted with a two tone effect giving it life. Gold eagle now on. 
   
missile launcher sponson, building in progress


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update 7/1/2013*

Tonight I got home from work had a bit to eat and started work on the dreadnought costume. 

I Highlighted the rear of the dreadnought as it will be dark in places in the carnival and wanted 
my costume to show the panels and angles of the dreadnought to its full protential, and also 
going with the plan of making it look like a giant painted figure that we all know. 
Secondly I carried on the work to the missile launcher sponson and fitted some of the parts 
I made together. 



 
Highlighted and fitted the black airflow ducts. I thinks it looks alot better now. 
 
Top view. Misslie launcer sponson coming together. 
 
Bottom view , not finished yet.


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*update 10/1/2013*

Got home from work , had some food then started work on detailing the front of the dreadnought and building the targeter for the missile launcher. 
 
Assault cannon side has had some detailing done. 
 
Missile launcher plate has also had some detailing done. 
 
Centre has had some gold done. Not looking so blue now, coming to life slowly. 
 
Did some work to the missile launcher again. 
 
Targeter added to the missile launcher.


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

How it looks now. 


thinking weather to put a speaker or a light in this spot. more thought needed here. 


Another Photo of the progress so far.


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

The dreadnought has come on alot and is on the dakka dakka forums.

look for... dreadnought costume build 2013


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Dreadnought video*

*UPDATE* 27/3/2013

Here is a video I have made to show you the progress to the project

Video link

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFop_8xetbI

Paul


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

the costume is very good, however the speech sounds very stilted


----------

